# MXL fork painting update



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Just spoke with the painter. He said that he finished the fork early this week but when he put it up next to the frame the colors did not match. So he took both the fork and frame to his paint supplier and told them to do a match. 

I was hoping to take the MXL on the DFW Train Ride this coming weekend, but that ain't happening now. So still I wait. 

I think the dang Strada I ordered will be built up before the MXL I brought back in March.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*fingers crossed...*

1 piece(s) 10 K booked on flight AF463Z/03MAY from LAX to PHX
Scheduled Time of Flight-Departure : 22:00
Scheduled Time of Flight-Arrival : 09:00+1

Could it be a coincidence that I have to drop the Mrs off at the airport tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

innergel said:


> Just spoke with the painter. He said that he finished the fork early this week but when he put it up next to the frame the colors did not match. So he took both the fork and frame to his paint supplier and told them to do a match.
> 
> I was hoping to take the MXL on the DFW Train Ride this coming weekend, but that ain't happening now. So still I wait.
> 
> I think the dang Strada I ordered will be built up before the MXL I brought back in March.


Sorry to hear that, good news is that it looks like when you get it back it will be right though.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Sorry to hear that, good news is that it looks like when you get it back it will be right though.


Agreed. I told the builder I wanted it right, no matter how long it takes. 

And minneso, :thumbsup:


----------

